

I am looking for a Developer with an eye for design, WHERE DO I FIND ONE? - nateguchi

I work for an agency specializing in online micro sites and info graphics, I have used sites such as elance.com and freelancer.com to find freelance developers, but none of them seem to have an eye for design, do they exist? If so how can I find them?
======
redspark
They are out there, but they typically demand higher rates than you are going
to find looking on those sites. You are now looking for a premium "package"
and prices will be reflective of that.

